# My Dragon fish photos



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Here he is.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Here is the second one.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow he looks funky. Try and post a full tank shot of this guy.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

It will be a photo of an empty tank. He hides.

He is around 16-18 inches long is my guess.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

move to photo section.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

thePACK said:


> move to photo section.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

that looks like a evil monster


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

very nice violet goby









ugly sumbitch but still nice


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

that thing is funny looking :nod:


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

those things were so hard to keep alive, reach my hand and drop bloodworms on his head for half an hour each day. i wouldnt suggest keeping no decor or bright lights, cause they are nocturnal and only used to dim light and come out at night. this might damage its eyes. that is why its eyes are so small, it is practically blind, but has great sence of smell.


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

umm.... different looking


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i call em dragon gobies. those things have needle like teeth. btw i made the mistake of keeping him in a comm tank and not realizing that he is brackish.







rip 2 6"ers


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I had him all most 4 - 5 months alive. I feed him once to twice a week.


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

Now THAT is a face only a mother could love!!! Nice goby!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

hahaha, good one.


----------



## mason999 (Feb 16, 2004)

thats one ugly mother f**ker but nice


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

fed him i cans ee his spinal cord and his cheeks r deminished to holes


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

believe it or not they're filter feeders. They feed in the whild by gulping sound with their huge mouths and shooting it out thru their gills, while microorganisms get filtered out


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

once agen p45 knows all.. seriously he does....

nice uro in ur avatar i piked 4 up last weekend im down to 2.... killed eachother hopefully il bhave a pair awesome fish


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

he looks very thin.

i personly dont think he will last much longer.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

petsmart has recently started selling those now


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Peacock said:


> he looks very thin.
> 
> i personly dont think he will last much longer.


*shrug* he eats?








I dono, i just watched him eat a lot of blood worms.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

how often are you feeding?

feed some frozen daphnia.

baby brine shrimp are great to (dead of course).

try and limit the current in the water.. you want the food to settle in the sand so he can "sift" for it.


----------



## goingbig14 (Oct 13, 2003)

Thats one ugly MO FOE! On the contrary, I would not mind having one!


----------



## Hoser98 (Dec 31, 2003)

Brackish? Well, I guess if you want to get technical, but at 6", I guarantee you he didn't die from being in total freshwater. Mine is 10" right now, have had him since Febuary. He eats everyday ( freeze dried brine shrimp) not only will he gulp down water and filter the brine shrimp from the water, but he will also come out of hiding and swim around the tank, then up to the top of the water to gulp down some more. Mine is very active, night or day.
He was more active before a disease killed off half my tank, then surprisingly stopped. But it seems him and my Barracuda (RIP







) were good friends, and he would swim around like crazy. Now that it is just him, and my 2 baby Senegalus' he's not as interested in things.
But anyways, mine loves freeze-dried brine, and freshwater. So, keeping them alive, might only mean finding what makes your comfortable.
Here he is


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

that one looks pretty good for a tank raised specimen..

nice work, these fish are tricky as hell.


----------



## Hoser98 (Dec 31, 2003)

Peacock said:


> that one looks pretty good for a tank raised specimen..
> 
> nice work, these fish are tricky as hell.


 Thanks, I couldn't have done it without pfury.com though. And a little luck.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

IMO thats impressive..

nice work once agian.


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

hey could u give their horsepower so i can decide whether 2 buy one or not thnx


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

nice dragon.


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

MistaFishPimp05 said:


> hey could u give their horsepower so i can decide whether 2 buy one or not thnx


 20hp with 24 "fin pounds" of torque


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> believe it or not they're filter feeders. They feed in the whild by *gulping sound* with their huge mouths and shooting it out thru their gills, while microorganisms get filtered out


 They eat sound? Did you mean gulping water?


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

ummm that thing is one ugly MOFO.......id never keep somethin that ugly.... but if you like it . good for you!


----------

